# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Τι ειναι τα xanax?

## deleted_member

οποιος γνωριζει απανταει...

----------


## vxnv

Το Xanax (Αλπραζολαμη) ειναι αγχολυτικο, ανηκει στην κατηγορια των βενζοδιαζεπινων και θεωρειται το καλυτερο φαρμακο για την αντιμετωπιση των κρισεων/διαταραχης πανικου

----------


## vxnv

Επισης ξεχασα να σου πω πως ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινη υψηλης ισχυος, δηλαδη 0.5mg Αλπραζολαμης ειναι ισοδυναμα με 10mg Διαζεπαμης (Stedon) σε αγχολυτικη δραση

----------


## deleted_member

χρησιμοποιειται στη διπολικη διαταραχη?

----------


## vxnv

Οχι, θα μπορουσα να πω πως αντενδεικνειται

----------


## deleted_member

να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο το ρισπερνταλ ακινετον αποκλειουν τη λιμπιντο η οχι?

----------


## vxnv

Το Risperdal ναι, το akineton δεν νομιζω τοσο.

----------


## vxnv

Κοιταζεις την προλακτινη σου;

----------


## deleted_member

οταν λες ναι εννοεις καθολου?
γιατι θελω να ξερω αν αυτα ειναι υπαιτια για τη μη λιμπιντο μου η η καταθλιψη...

----------


## vxnv

Το Risperdal επιρρεαζει την libido αρνητικα, τωρα το αν ειναι απο το φαρμακο η απο την καταθλιψη σου ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια!

----------


## deleted_member

καποιος παιρνει xanax risperdal akineton και εχει ικανοποιητικη λιμπιντο οπως λεει

----------


## vxnv

Τοτε ισως το προβλημα σου να προερχεται απο την καταθλιψη σου και οχι από το φαρμακο, παντως το Xanax δεν ανεβαζει την libido

----------


## deleted_member

εχω μια ανηδονια βλεπω γυναικα και δε μου κανει αισθηση

----------


## vxnv

Μαλλον ειναι ψυχολογικο το προβλημα

----------


## deleted_member

εννοεις απο την καταθλιψη...

----------


## vxnv

Ακριβως

----------


## deleted_member

οποτε υπομονη πρεπει να κανω

----------


## vxnv

Εφοσον εχεις καταθλιψη γιατι δεν συζητας με τον γιατρο σου για καποιο φαρμακο;

----------


## deleted_member

παιρνω zoloft risperdal akineton εχω διπολικη διατραχη και κανω τωρα το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο

----------


## vxnv

Τοτε υπομονη φιλε μου

----------


## deleted_member

ευχαριστω αδερφε

----------


## kallia13

το xanax βοηθάει μόνο στην κατάθλιψη?

Τι παρενέργειες έχει? 

είναι θεραπεύτικό ή τα πέρνεις για πάντα?

----------


## vxnv

Κανενα φαρμακο στην ψυχιατρικη δεν ειναι \"θεραπευτικο\" με την εννοια του αντιβιοτικου που το παιρνεις για 10 μερες και καθαριζεις. Οσο αναφορα το Xanax, ειναι αγχολυτικο και οχι αντικαταθλιπτικο, δεν εχει σοβαρες παρενεργειες αλλα προκαλει σωματικη εξαρτηση απο καποιο σημειο και μετα.

----------


## kallia13

Να χε και για την ζήλεια θα ήταν καλα :P  :Frown:

----------


## iremia

anwnime...

otan exw katathliptiko epeisodio to teleutaio pragma p skeftomai einai to erwtiko. ekeini tin periodo to mono p m noiazei einai na mporesw/prospathisw n ginw kalitera na vgw apo tin katathlipsi....

----------


## FairyInBoots

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα!

Δεν έχω την παραμικρή ιδέα για το xanax και τις παρενέργειές του, αλλά έχω μία απορία Ανώνυμε. Προσπάθησες να εντοπίσεις τη ρίζα της κατάθλιψής σου και να την καταπολεμήσεις με ψυχοθεραπεία, ή στράφηκες κατευθείαν στην φαρμακευτική αγωγή, κι αν το δεύτερο, ποιος ήταν ο λόγος;

----------


## CeliaM

_Το \"Ανώνυμος\" δεν είναι ψευδώνυμο! Το μέλος αυτό έχει διαγραφεί.
_

----------


## keep_walking

Το ονομα μου ειναι κανενας:P

----------


## FairyInBoots

Lol! Thanx παιδιά! :-)

----------

